# What's the difference between Bible School and Worship Service?



## ocean74 (Oct 17, 2009)

I ask this question because I'm trying to find a nice home for Myself and 2 children. I'm not sure which one to go to??? Will someone please explain the difference.

 Thx in advance...


----------



## ocean74 (Oct 17, 2009)

Bumping...


----------



## damarc94 (Oct 17, 2009)

In our church, bible school are classes before our 11am worship service.   The classes are usually small in size, and there are study materials. Our church is small, so we only have a couple of classes. But for a couple of weeks, we may study a couple of chapters, or there may be a theme (i.e. how to work on our faith, or ways to avoid temptation, etc.).  There are bible classes for children, then young adults, couples, singles, etc.

Good luck on your search for a church home...


----------



## CoilyFields (Oct 19, 2009)

Sunday school and Bible classes are periods set aside for learning the bible and how it applies to our lives. The classes are usually divided by ages and sometimes gender. Questions are welcomed.

Worship service is the period of praising and worshipping God with the fruit of our lips-songs, testimony, the preached word, speaking in tongues, prophecy, dance etc. 

A good church home will have a nice offering of both of these...educating ourselves about our faith and magnifying God corporately.


----------



## Prudent1 (Oct 19, 2009)

ITA with CoilyFields' definition. Bible school is just that- school. A place where there is more time set aside to ask questions, get answers or give them from a biblical perspective. Worship service is for God 1st. Worship is in our hearts. Yes, we benefit from having his presence manifest in such a way but it is time set aside to love on him and express through dance, mime, singing, bowing down, tithes and offerings, whatever our thankfulness and love for him. It is a time to give glory, honor, and thanks to our God. Just b/c of who He is. We speak some of his attributes out loud. We make loud joyful noises b/c he likes that. We praise him on the instruments. We lift up our hands. We clap our hands. It's like a team Jesus pep rally! We should show the same amount of enthusiasm as sports fan display for all our God has done for us. A proper worship experience sets the atmosphere for the coming message, for healing and deliverance to take place, makes the place more conducive to hearing the word of God. I'm getting excited just thinking about it:woohoo:. I guess if you are looking to get answers and instruction start out attending the bible school. Some places worship before any bible school or services get started. I hope this has helped. I pray you will find the place God wants you and the kids to attend soon. Keep praying asking him to lead you to this place. You will know when you are there b/c he will give you a certain peace about it.


----------

